# Quilters Caddy



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This is a quilters/craft caddy I've made this year as Christmas presents. It holds an amazing amount of quilting paraphenalia for those who have to set up their sewing station on the dining room table or such. I've given three away so far and am in the process of making two more. I am grateful to Pauline for giving me the idea in our Holiday Pals e-mail exchanges. 

If you are interested in the pattern, it can be found here:
http://www.fonsandporter.com/content_downloads/fptv1712_Project-Quilters_Caddy.pdf
There is a video about it somewhere but I can't find it right now.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice I love the color.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

That would be great for retreats too!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice and thanks for an idea way ahead of time for next year!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Very attractive and useful.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That's really cute and I love the color!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Hey, I like that.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I can see that coming in handy for lots of things! Very nice!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

How cute! That would indeed be handy to have when you have to haul around gadgets.


----------

